# LG Optimus G now available in India for Rs. 30990



## Empirial (Feb 22, 2013)

LG Optimus G (E975) is now available in India from online retailer Saholic. The LG Optimus G was announced back in August, which went on sale in Korea in September 2012. It has a 4.7-inch (1280 x 768 pixels) True HD IPS + Display with 15:9 aspect ratio, 1.5GHz quad-core processor Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 APQ8064 processor with Adreno 320 GPU, 13MP camera with an LED flash, 1.3MP front-facing camera. It was originally launched with Android 4.0 ICS, now it would come on Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean).

It has 2GB DDR2 RAM and 32GB of internal memory. The connectivity features include, 3G. HSPA+ 21 Mbps, WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth, GPS / aGPS and NFC. It packs a 2,100 mAh . It would also offer enhanced UX with upgraded QSlide that lets you open 2 apps in a single screen and now supports video, browser, memo, calendar and calculator. Other features include Dual Screen Dual Play, QuickMemo, Live Zooming while watching a video, Smart Shutter and lots more.

The Optimus G global roll out stared last month, and it would roll out in European countries starting from this month.

Source : LG Optimus G now available in India for Rs. 30990


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

This is not real. I was expecting at least 35k.
If it releases for 30k, then, well, WOW!


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

This pricing is unbelievable, we have a Xperia Z at 36k, but Optimus G is almost the same bar the screen, but for those who do not prefer 5" screen, the Optimus G @ 4.7" screen is very good, this beats the cr@p out of SGS III and laughs at butterfly at 44k. Its getting JB 4.1.2(rollout started), so what's not to like, so this it, the first quad core krait in India?  

LG Optimus G E973 vs. Sony Xperia Z - GSMArena.com


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 23, 2013)

Great pricing by LG , now who in their right mind would buy a GS3


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2013)

30K Amazing! I really hope LG does some good advertising mocking gs3..Like why go for gs3 when you can go for the mobile optimus prime uses optimus G 



randomuser111 said:


> Great pricing by LG ,* now who in their right mind would buy a GS3*



People who think samsung is the best and lg makes Refrigirators


----------



## mitraark (Feb 23, 2013)

LG is doing the right thing by their competitive pricing, people tend to stick to a particular brand irrespective of their performance and specs, pricing is the only way to lure them.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Are you kidding me? well well this is very good. .

Edit: 1 min its LG. Lazy people with very delay updates. Heard its locally available for 28k. (need to check this out)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

So i guess F7 price would be around 20k. My mind is boggling between Xperia and LG, and if price is reasonable, F7 FTW!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> So i guess F7 price would be around 20k. My mind is boggling between Xperia and LG, and if price is reasonable, F7 FTW!!!


I doubt it, F7 should be 22k I think, else it makes L9 redundant and LG just introduced it here and from L9 till 4xHD there is a large gap, F7 can be 22k and co-exist with L9 and 4XHD. After 4X you get G.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> I doubt it, F7 should be 22k I think, else it makes L9 redundant and LG just introduced it here and from L9 till 4xHD there is a large gap, F7 can be 22k and co-exist with L9 and 4XHD. After 4X you get G.



Hope its 18k i know its not possible, there no way i will be able to buy a 20k phone.Hope L9 becomes 15k


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Hope its 18k i know its not possible, there no way i will be able to buy a 20k phone.*Hope L9 becomes 15k*


No competition, from samsung you get grand at 22k, anything else is not good, from HTC you get a5 and adreno 203 for 20k(  ), Sony, no competition as well, 15-22k is virtually unchallenged by L9 atm.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ Well L9 @ 18k, F7 @ 21k, and 4X on 24k will be good pricing and it covers major segment. If L9 price will down by a bit, it will be taken up by lot more consumers, who think of buying Canvas HD.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well L9 @ 18k, F7 @ 21k, and 4X on 24k will be good pricing and it covers major segment. If L9 price will down by a bit, it will be taken up by lot more consumers, who think of buying Canvas HD.


LG makes fridges, micromax has quad core, braaahh, omgbbqwtftehwin, sounds familiar?


----------



## Neo (Feb 23, 2013)

Nexus 4 at 22k still makes more sense IMO.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Neo said:


> Nexus 4 at 22k still makes more sense IMO.


It does man, but I am afraid to take gambles, and many others here will feel the same way, you can't even get a paid service(confirmed in XDA)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> LG makes fridges, micromax has quad core, braaahh, omgbbqwtftehwin, sounds familiar?



Well, i am not telling about noobs who tell MMX QC is better than LG DC. I am talking about people who really do research before shell out 15k+. 

BTW, LG OG @ 2100mAh? Even Xperia Z comes with 2330mAh. LG, WTH are you doing? L9 have 2100mAh i guess.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Well, i am not telling about noobs who tell MMX QC is better than LG DC. I am talking about people who really do research before shell out 15k+.
> 
> BTW, LG OG @ 2100mAh? Even Xperia Z comes with 2330mAh. LG, WTH are you doing? L9 have 2100mAh i guess.


Yeah, but shouldn't be that bad, krait is more power efficient than my OMAP and same screen size, so unless you game a lot it should easily last a day or two(FYI on light usage I get full 2 days+ on my L9)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ Yeah i know you praise about L9's battery backup. Even i was shocked when i used it. But the thing is, don't you feel for quad core, atleast 2600mAh+ is needed. Even it is not power hungry, if i play games for a few hours, it should at least last for 12+ hours.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yeah i know you praise about L9's battery backup. Even i was shocked when i used it. But the thing is, don't you feel for quad core, atleast 2600mAh+ is needed. Even it is not power hungry, if i play games for a few hours, it should at least last for 12+ hours.


I told you man, this is krait, its power efficiency and performance per watt is ridiculous: LG Optimus G battery tests are done, here are the results - GSMArena Blog

And as you can see here, LG optimized G nicely, here's Nexus 4: *blog.gsmarena.com/google-nexus-4-b...test-see-if-its-better-than-the-galaxy-nexus/ 

Raw battery rating means nothing with krait phones, its how optimized the OS is


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey how about LG Giving updates? Or any other alternatives like custom roms for faster updates?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Hey how about LG Giving updates? Or any other alternatives like custom roms for faster updates?


G is getting JB, rollout started, and Indian models will most probably come with JB out of the box: LG Optimus G begins its worldwide availability rollout with Jelly Bean on board | Android Central


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 23, 2013)

I still wait for Sony Xperia Z which has excellent price regarding hardware.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I still wait for Sony Xperia Z which has excellent price regarding hardware.


No doubt, but sometimes 6k is too little too much for some people, like me, I got L9, but @ 25k I could get the 4XHD.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah wait for sometime and Z price might do down as well. xD


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Yeah wait for sometime and Z price might do down as well. xD


Sony wants to cash in now, doubt it will happen, there is no competition, HTC is at it again with the butterfly, whose price tries to fly away from US like a butterfly


----------



## Neo (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> It does man, but I am afraid to take gambles, and many others here will feel the same way, you can't even get a paid service(confirmed in XDA)



I don't see any gamble as long as the device reaches my home unharmed.
in any case, you can send it back to the States for RMA, no?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> No competition, from samsung you get grand at 22k, anything else is not good, from HTC you get a5 and adreno 203 for 20k(  ), Sony, no competition as well, 15-22k is virtually unchallenged by L9 atm.



Well as you see..many online websites are already selling L9 @ 15k Check Infibeam as mithun and tenida had told,hs18 was also offering
So down the line I guess LG Will officialy sell it at 15k and F7 will be in 20k, F5 maybe 12-15k along with L9?
Hows F5 specs?

IMO,F7,F5 are aimed for USA,EU not for Indian market .
2 GB ram under 22k? Imposible


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> great pricing by lg , now who in their right mind would buy a gs3



For a 0.1 more inch display!!


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

If Optimus G launched at that much price. I'm sure Nexus 4 16GB would be launched for 25k locally.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Neo said:


> I don't see any gamble as long as the device reaches my home unharmed.
> in any case, you can send it back to the States for RMA, no?


Cost will be shipping+$180 charge for return shipping to be payed to LG Texas. Over 10k 



rider said:


> If Optimus G launched at that much price. I'm sure Nexus 4 16GB would be launched for 25k locally.


It won't come here most probably, cause people would buy it like mad dogs and LG has yet to sort the production issues.


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh! Please stop calling us mad dogs.  You can say it will sell like hot cakes. 
*i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/550/feel-like-a-sir-template.jpg
There was no production issue by LG. During November Google played some marketing game to make it popular. Some says LG  disputed for the price tag put by google in playstore. LG clearly said there was no and has production issue for Nexus 4 phone. Nowadays its easily available in US.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ Don't get offended, I am one of these mad dogs myself, will buy Nexus 7 tab in a few months


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

No I'm not offended. Just kidding.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Why Saholic increased delivery time for it? 25 days really?


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Why Saholic increased delivery time for it? 25 days really?



Shortage, maybe.


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 28, 2013)

LG Optimus G E975 - LG: Flipkart.com

It's now available in Flipkart for 30990 on EMIs: 3,6 months


----------

